# Welche Boilies im sommer...



## Lorenzo_hh (24. Juni 2008)

Hey Jungs, 
Ich will im juli ne session starten auf karpfen. Habe letztes jahr auf tutti-frutti und mais boilies gefangen, nun habe ich aber blut boilies und heilbuttpellets, is das die richtige richtung im sommer oder doch liber was fruchtiges ? #c
Wuerde mich ueber antworten freuen.
Mfg Lorenzo


----------



## Golfer (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Boilies im sommer...*

Klingt zwar komisch aber ich kombiniere Vanillie mit einem Heilbuttpellett^^


----------



## Popeye (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Boilies im sommer...*



Lorenzo_hh schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> Ich will im juli ne session starten auf karpfen. Habe letztes jahr auf tutti-frutti und mais boilies gefangen, nun habe ich aber blut boilies und heilbuttpellets, is das die richtige richtung im sommer oder doch liber was fruchtiges ? #c
> Wuerde mich ueber antworten freuen.
> Mfg Lorenzo


 
Meiner Erfahrung nachgehen Heilbuttpellets das Ganze Jahr über.
Mit Boilies habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, 
das es sehr Gewässer abhängig ist welcher Boilie besser geht.
An manche Gewässer gehen die süßen Boilies besser,
an anderem Gewässer gehen die Fischigen oder Herben Boilies besser.
Wichtig ist das die Boilies von guter Qualität sind.
Das ist meiner Erfahrung nach das aller wichtigste.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Boilies im sommer...*

kommt meiner meinung nach auf das Gewässer und den befischungsdruck an mit welcher Boiliesorte.
Die meisten Karpfenangler sagen fischig im Herbst/Winter,
die anderen fruchtig im Frühling/Sommer
Ich bleibe bei Fischig, weil auch Welse beissen können^^


----------



## Popeye (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Boilies im sommer...*

@ FischAndy1980

Ich fische auch das ganze Jahr über mit fischigen Boilies und Pellets.
Am wichtigsten ist die Boilie Qualität.
Selten das ich zusätzlich auf süße Boilies zurückgreife. 
Von den süßen Boilies gibt es sowieso nur eine Sorte 
von einen ganz bestimmten Hersteller der für mich in frage kommen würde.


----------



## smolarek (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Boilies im sommer...*

Hallo Karpfenfreunde,

brauche dringend tipps: Angel in einem Vereinssee und bin eingestellt auf Karpfen! Momentan nimm ich die fruchtigen Bolies oder Mais, ggf. sogar wurm + made kombi! Problem ist: Karpfen sind reichlich vorhanden wollen nur nicht beißen!!! schwimmen abends/nachts am Ufer lang lassen aber meine Köder links liegen. Ich weiss nicht wie ausschlaggebend das ist, aber der see ist ca. 17ha groß und bis 27m tief!!!


----------



## Lorenzo_hh (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Boilies im sommer...*

Okey danke fuer die schnellen antworten.
Habe jez insgesamt 9 kg boilies und pellets, werde mir noch 5 kilo  pellets holen ( Heilbutt). Wuerdet ihr auch noch 5 kilo hartmais und erdnuesse zwischenmischen oda es lieber wenen den brassen lassen ? 
Mfg lorenzo


----------



## CarpHunter7501 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Boilies im sommer...*

ich fische an einem Gewässer, das sehr hohen Angeldruck hat und auch vorwiegend mit Boilies befischt werden.
Es wird fast nur mit 20er Boilies gefischt, somit fische ich entweder mit zwei 16er oder einem 30er Boilie und ich fange damit sehr gut.
Es ist auch ein Teich der momentan 27 Grad Wassertemperatur hat und sehr schwer zu befischen ist.
Also ich fische fast immer mit zwei 16er Tigernuss Boilies.
Hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## mabo1992 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Boilies im sommer...*

Kannst auch mal mit Frolic probieren. Nehme gerne die Sorte Rind und Karpfen fahren da voll drauf ab, musst sie eventuell nur dran gewöhnen. Dann werden sie früher oder später beissen und grade wenn nur Boilies gefischt werden kann das spektakuläre Fänge geben, wo andere sich fragen werden was du machst und sie bestimmt mal spicken kommAber auch Tigernüsse gehen gut, einfach mal ausprobieren und warten was mehr Erfolg bringt#6#6


----------



## molo9000 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Boilies im sommer...*

Also Frolic ist echt ne super Methode
1tens weil die echt billig zu kriegen sind (Rind funzt meiner Meinung nach am besten)
und 2tens weil man die eigentlich in keinem Gewässer vorfüttern
muss und die so ziemlich direkt fangen.Also Perfekt für Kurzansitze

Leider lösen sie sich sehr schnell auf , aber dem kann man abhelfen
indem man die einfach einstrumpft.


----------



## Carras (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Boilies im sommer...*

Denke der Themenstarter hat in den letzten vier Jahren eine Lösung gefunden.


----------



## fenmaus (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Boilies im sommer...*

_*Hallo,
ich würde mich aber vorher erkundigen,ob Frolic (Hundefutter)erlaubt ist,denn in den meisten Gewässer sind sie verboden.Außerdem ist Hundefutter für den menschlichen Verzehr nicht geeignet.Der Fisch nimmt den Geschmack vom Hundefutter an.Wer schon mal einen solchen Fisch gegessen hat,dies ist zum Kotzen#d#d#dDa braucht man sich nicht wundern,wenn alles verboden wird.|kopfkrat
Frucht und Pellets gehen immer,man muss nur auf die Qualität achten.Übrigens habe ich am Sonntag erst einen Karpfen und vor acht Tage zwei Waller auf Pellets gefangen.
Petri Heil
fenmaus

*_


----------



## teilzeitgott (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Boilies im sommer...*



fenmaus schrieb:


> _*Hallo,
> ich würde mich aber vorher erkundigen,ob Frolic (Hundefutter)erlaubt ist,denn in den meisten Gewässer sind sie verboden.Außerdem ist Hundefutter für den menschlichen Verzehr nicht geeignet.Der Fisch nimmt den Geschmack vom Hundefutter an.Wer schon mal einen solchen Fisch gegessen hat,dies ist zum Kotzen#d#d#dDa braucht man sich nicht wundern,wenn alles verboden wird.|kopfkrat
> Frucht und Pellets gehen immer,man muss nur auf die Qualität achten.Übrigens habe ich am Sonntag erst einen Karpfen und vor acht Tage zwei Waller auf Pellets gefangen.
> Petri Heil
> ...



ja, und fische die auf maden und wurm beißen schmecken auch nach maden und würmern, die übrigens auch nicht für den menschlichen verzehr so das richtige sind.

was meinst du mit was teilweise in fischzuchen, zb forelli, gefüttert wird, was ja auch nicht zum täglichen mittagessen zählt.
der was im schweinefutter drin ist, oder womit hühner gefüttert werden, m,it fischmehlen und anderen leckeren sachen.
wenn ich solche sachen immer lese muss ich mich manchmal echt fragen woher ihr diese infos habt und ob ihr alles glaubt was euch erzählt wird.

ohne worte |sagnix


----------



## teilzeitgott (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Boilies im sommer...*

ach ja, und wenn die karpfgen bellen sollten, auch die schuld von frolic, was meinst du denn was in pellets drin ist, oder in den meisten boilies ?


----------

